# Corte d'Appello di Torino



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2008)

NIENTE ALIMENTI A MOGLIE CHE ABBANDONA TALAMO






 ROMA  - Perde il diritto all'assegno di mantenimento la moglie che durante gli ultimi anni del matrimonio, "ripudiava di condividere con il marito il talamo coniugale" e andava a dormire nella stanza del figlio. Lo sottolinea la Cassazione confermando che Elena B., perderà il diritto a ricevere tremila euro di assegno mensile dall'ex marito Valentino N., così come stabilito dalla Corte d'Appello di Torino. 

La Suprema Corte infatti ha confermato che la colpa della fine dell'unione di Elena e Valentino è da attribuire alla signora che non solo non dormiva e non voleva avere rapporti fisici col coniuge, preferendo dormire nella camera del figlio Alessandro, ma rifiutava anche sistematicamente di trasferirsi da Ivrea - dove i due abitavano - nelle altre città italiane dove il marito veniva trasferito. Dove il nucleo familiare abitava. In compenso, però, Elena passava lunghi periodi nella sua casa di Viareggio e affidava il figlio ai parenti. In primo grado le era stato riconosciuto il diritto a ricevere l'assegno di mantenimento ma in Appello era stata dichiarata 'colpevole'. 

E i giudici del Palazzaccio - con la sentenza n. 23885 della  Prima sezione civile - hanno confermato questo giudizio. 




Quindi bisogna rimanere fino all'ultimo nel letto matrimoniale prima di potersi separare, e far riconoscere/valere i propri diritti?


MAH!


----------



## Old latriglia (22 Settembre 2008)

basta non esser la causa della separazione


----------



## Grande82 (22 Settembre 2008)

mah, la separazione con causa credo sia sempre e comunque un casino!
Comunque in italia i precedenti non fanno legeg come in america! 
Per fortuna!
Eppure, se da un lato mi ripudia che si contesti e analizzi il comportamento di uno dei due coniugi in una relazione dopo che la stessa è chiusa (come un tavolo di obitorio..) allo stesso tempo mi domando se non sia lecito considerare casi in cui la 'copla' c'era.... 
Forse si dovrebbe solo smettere di dare mantenimento ai coniugi e lasciarlo solo per i figli...... direi che noi donne siamo abbastanza adulte da mantenerci da sole...


----------

